# WoC Marauders



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

How useful are these guys, when used on foot? I was thinking of running them in a group of 20-30 with LA/Shields/Flails with MoN or MoT (to make them more survivable as they walk to their target)

Would this end in abject failure or are there any redeeming factors?


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Not MoT To expensive for marauders and while its a 6+ ward its still only a 6+ MoN would be best, harder to hit and to shoot at. The unit could be feasible, but if your going to run flails, MoK would be advisable for more killiness.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Common wisdom seems to indicate that trying to make them survive is a waste of points. To give 2 models a 5+ save costs the same as buying an extra man (making it identical in terms of how many models you have left after a round of S3 shooting), and it's going to be a 6+ or ignored against more or less everything else.

The general tactic is "As many as you can be bothered to paint" with Flails and Mark of Khorne, who then run at the enemy screaming and distracting them from the Warriors who are bearing down on them like plate-armoured elephants with their trunks chopped off.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, marauders are fantastic. Small units of 10 with flails and MoK will smash through a lot of units, while bigger units (pretty much still with flails and MoK, but not always) will smack the enemy around but also hold them in combat while you bring up warriors or knights to finish them off. There really is no downside to cheap frenzied S5 core models... other then the skaven-like problem of getting them painted.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

good points all. thank you for the wisdom!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'm wondering if Great Weapons would be a good idea for these guys, considering how current fights tend to be longer. The other thing I'm considering is that I get Gors instead of those wannabe-Conans. Or anything but them.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been disappointed with Marauders. Doing mathhammer, warriors of chaos always seem to come out better in terms of hitting power and resilience. The +1 WS, +1 I, +1 LD, +1S, +1A, +1 T and chaos armour relative to Marauders just make warriors too good relative to Marauders, especially when opponents cannot choose Lore of Metal in advance for tournament or random play. Put halberds and Mok on a unit of Warriors and they really kill a lot so quickly that a horde unit (T3 or T4 is dwarves and AS of 4+ or wrose) kind of melts away in a couple of turns. The only horde block I've seen that can fight a unit of 14 warriors is a horde of bloodletters with their ward save and S5 attacks but even they die pretty fast unless buffed by a Herald of Khorne and Lore of Life spells (boost toughness). 

Marauders are only really good is two modes: 1. a large, cheap block with lots of ranks for steadfast to tie down/tar pit something and then need the BSB and general to be in range for the break test because the LD is not quite high enough to make them a good steadfast unit. In that mode, they do okay with light armour and shields and MoT. HW with shields with MoT does provide a lot of a resilience against other horde armies with lower AS (5+ or worse) and lower T (2 or 3) and can make this a very effective unit against skaven and elf armies. That gives them a 5+ AS and 5+ ward save. 2. Use them in smaller blocks for flanking strategy in combo with warrior blocks. I think flails with Mok is the more potent of the combos for using smaller blocks in three ranks five wide for flank charges (109 points with no armour or shield) but the Ld test for frenzy is dicey at LD 7, and flails prevent the use and value of shields and are only effective in round one. On the flank, the opponent will lose the parry save and supporting attacks, so the MoK Marauders with flails will usually survive enough with 5x3 to disrupt the rank bonus to get 15 attacks at WS4 and S5 in return with almost certainty. This is important against undead and daemons due to their unstable rules, helps win on CR, and against Skaven units because the loss of the rank bonus hurts their LD a lot. 

Overall, I've been using M. Horsemen with throwing axes and fast cav to go after war machines and hit and run and concentrated my core units on warrior blocks and generally been leaving my Marauder infantry at home.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've had a similar experience with marauders-- namely, that Warriors are simply better for the points you pay for them. I tend to run Marauder units as "filler" units-- 20 strong, with a musician and flails, and no mark. They're there to bulk out the army numerically, and do so without really cutting heavily into the number of Warriors I'm bringing. Those units of 20 are capable of holding down flanks for a turn if I'm getting outmaneuvered. They're also invaluable against heavy shooting armies, in which case they go in front of the Warriors and provide Hard Cover. 

I wouldn't try running Marauders as a horde, though. The 1''/25mm bases are simply too big, and a unit that's 10'' wide isn't able to maneuver on the table very well. I suppose if you were playing a silly points size and wanted to blow 500 points on a unit of Marauders, you could actually just plug a quarter of the table with them (I'm talking about a unit of 75-100 Marauders here) and force your opponent to either attack that mob (which you can react to) or maneuver around them (which is advantageous to you.) Then, running the marauders in a horde formation might not be a bad plan.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been having a lot of fun with hordes of marauders since 8th, not played enough games to be utterly convinced yet, but so far I've had a lot of luck throwing 40 MoK marauders into 2 lined up enemy units.

40 ws4 s5 attacks with great weapons is nothing to sniff at, and with the general and BSB in range they do nicely.

Add to that, if one of the enemy units is killed off or runs and I've taken some casualties, I can reform them back into a non-horde unit to regain my rank bonus and job's a good 'un.

Maybe a few more games will change my mind, but right now I'm loving them!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> I'm wondering if Great Weapons would be a good idea for these guys, considering how current fights tend to be longer. The other thing I'm considering is that I get Gors instead of those wannabe-Conans. Or anything but them.


i saw some fantastic Conversions using 'empire flagellants'.

The appearance of the marauders is what completely turned me off to WoC....for now.


note: not the link i was looking for, but it will do.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I made great weapon marauders the quick and dirty way, cut the heads off the hand weapons and the chains off the flails. Add the hand weapon heads to the hafts of the flails and baddaboom 

I know they're horrible models, but hey


----------

